# General Hydroponics "WaterFarm Complete" HELP



## KushLuvR (Nov 10, 2009)

Wus up my fellow MJ growers and smokers. Im new to the growing scene and Im thinking of getting the WaterFarm and giving it a try. Ive seen other posts on other sites with information but can't seem to grasp how to actually plant a plant in the " hydroton" things. Im a idiot to growing plants and hydroponics so can someone plz give me a little run down on this and also some pro n cons of using this system to grow.


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 11, 2009)

Its been a few days..got alot of views..but no responses....ANYONE...ANYBODY ?!?!?!?


----------



## 420pharms (Nov 11, 2009)

i use waterfarms modified with air stones, they are productive 3/4lb yeild is size of plants that i get i think they would support 1lb plants if u have space. i think the c.a.p. ebbngrow may be a better system it recerculates, waterfarms dont


----------



## captiankush (Nov 11, 2009)

420pharms said:


> i use waterfarms modified with air stones, they are productive 3/4lb yeild is size of plants that i get i think they would support 1lb plants if u have space. i think the c.a.p. ebbngrow may be a better system it recerculates, waterfarms dont



What do you mean waterfarms don't recirculate?? They aren't drain to waste as the nutes drain back into the rez and then are recirculated back through the system.



To the OP,

If you are going from seed, I strongly advise germinating the seed in rockwool, its fairly straight forward, soak the seed for 24 hours then plant the seed into a 1 inch rockwool cube that has been premoistened. Once the seedling sprouts, plant that bad boy in your waterfarm and your off. Of course, there is alot more to it but thats the basics.

BTW, take a look at the grow log in my sig, I am running two waterfarms right now.

good luck.

CK


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply 420 & Capt,

Im new to the whole growing scene so i suppose I need the "How to Grow Weed" For Dummies book lol.

I have the seeds Germinating right now so I guess another day or two and they will be ready to go.
*Im using the paper towel under a bowl method*

I actually just bought some rapid rooter starters for when I transplant into the waterfarm. Are these cool to use?

Ive done my research on lighting and Ive decided to go with some 75watts CFL's until I get into the Veg stage. Is this a good way to raise the seedlings?

I had 2 going in soil last week and come to find out I used a lighting that was too hot! Anyone heard of the Phillips Plant Light? Anyway it sucks and of course i learned that the hard way by coming home to a burned up seedling. (The funeral was beautiful by the way lol)

Also just bought some PH Test Kits as Ive noticed others on here comment on PH alot. From what I understand we want the PH to be steady between 6.5 and 7!! Good or no???

What advice can you guys give me as far as how to know how much Nutes to use once the roots reach the water below? The last thing I want is to burn them up from too much or to short stick them by not enough. Im sure this differ's depending on the strain..or does it? The seeds im using are from a stash ive kept over the past few months..some are purp but most are reg's...Btw is there anyway to know a strain by the seed?

I know ive asked atleast 50 questions in this post so who ever decides to answer, just know its very much appreciated!!


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 11, 2009)

Ayy Capt, I tried viewing your pic's but they not viewable any more


----------



## captiankush (Nov 11, 2009)

KushLuvR said:


> Ayy Capt, I tried viewing your pic's but they not viewable any more



oops, didnt update the link in my sig, had it pointing to the very beginning of the grow, go ahead and try now or

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/252886-captians-log-9.html

CK


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 11, 2009)

Capt,
Damn bro those pix are f'n amazing! i think I got wood from lookin at her! lol

What kind of daily/weekly maintenance should you be ready for when growing with the waterfarm?

Also the pix attached are of the lighting im using for the 1st stage. What do you think?


----------



## captiankush (Nov 11, 2009)

KushLuvR said:


> Thanks for the reply 420 & Capt,
> 
> 
> I actually just bought some rapid rooter starters for when I transplant into the waterfarm. Are these cool to use?


I have never used rapid rooter but arent they a peat based cube? if so I wouldnt use it in hydro, the organic peat will break down and prolly give you some clogging in the feed line
 


KushLuvR said:


> Ive done my research on lighting and Ive decided to go with some 75watts CFL's until I get into the Veg stage. Is this a good way to raise the seedlings?


I use regular floros for mommas and veg, the ones I use are t5's




KushLuvR said:


> Also just bought some PH Test Kits as Ive noticed others on here comment on PH alot. From what I understand we want the PH to be steady between 6.5 and 7!! Good or no???


If you can afford it, I would suggest getting a digital PH meter from Hanna, you can find them on ebay or online, just google hanna ph meter. They also make a combo ppm/ph meter. I dont use the ppm meter because I use RO (0 ppm)but to each there own. Hydro nutes should be ph'd at 5.8- 6.0 and for soil the ph of your nutes should be 6.5-7.0. 





KushLuvR said:


> What advice can you guys give me as far as how to know how much Nutes to use once the roots reach the water below?


The plants will need dutrients before the roots hit the res, I suggest using half the recommended dosage listen on the waterfarm feeding schedule, I follow it and its works well.



KushLuvR said:


> The last thing I want is to burn them up from too much or to short stick them by not enough. Im sure this differ's depending on the strain..or does it?


Different strains will have different tolerances for nutes, just remember to slowly up your nute concentration and watch closely for the tell tale signs of nute burn (yellowing leaf tips)



KushLuvR said:


> The seeds im using are from a stash ive kept over the past few months..some are purp but most are reg's...Btw is there anyway to know a strain by the seed?


No, its impossible with seeds, its hard to tell strain even with photos of adult plants

I know ive asked atleast 50 questions in this post so who ever decides to answer, just know its very much appreciated!! 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks capt, Ill make noes of those tips. How about the normal maintenance on the waterfarm?


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 11, 2009)

420pharms said:


> i use waterfarms modified with air stones, they are productive 3/4lb yeild is size of plants that i get i think they would support 1lb plants if u have space. i think the c.a.p. ebbngrow may be a better system it recerculates, waterfarms dont



Hey 420, What were the steps you took when u added the airstones? Where'd u get them and how u put them on. I knew this would be helpful so ive put it on my list to do once I actually get the waterfarm. Thanks bro!!


----------



## captiankush (Nov 11, 2009)

KushLuvR said:


> Capt,
> Damn bro those pix are f'n amazing! i think I got wood from lookin at her! lol


Many thanks, appreciate the compliment



KushLuvR said:


> What kind of daily/weekly maintenance should you be ready for when growing with the waterfarm?


My weekly maintenance is pretty simple, just have to be consistent. Every week, I do a complete res change. I also flush my hydroton during this time. I suggest buying a 5 gallon bucket and putting your plant in the bucket while doing the rez change. Make sure to fill the bucket about 3/4 full of room temp water, while doing your change let the feed pump run nonstop, this will flush the media, removing excess salt buildup.

Now, take you rez and empty it, make sure to thoroughly clean it out. I use antibacterial soap but you must make sure to completely rinse any soap residue out when done. After I get the soap out I then wipe down the inside and outside of the res with a isopropyl soaked cloth and let it air dry. Once air dry I fill my res with 2 gallons of RO then add the nutes to this as well as 1 tbl of hydrogen peroxide per gallon, PH the mix to 5.8 and replace the plant.
 


KushLuvR said:


> Also the pix attached are of the lighting im using for the 1st stage. What do you think?


Unfortunately, I tried CFL's once and ended up with burned plants from the heat, ever since then I have sworn by the old school t5 floros, almost no heat, you can get the fixtures cheap as well as the bulbs.

Also, I foudn the easiest way to route the airstone into the waterfarm res is through the level indicator, just put the stone in the res and route the airtube up and out, no drilling, no fuss.

Hope this helps.

CK


----------



## 420pharms (Nov 11, 2009)

captiankush said:


> What do you mean waterfarms don't recirculate?? They aren't drain to waste as the nutes drain back into the rez and then are recirculated back through the system.
> 
> i should have stated it better so what i ment was that wf dont fully recerc. like ebb and flow i run 18 currently and the gravity feed from the main res. is stagnent can be and should be modified gh makes a kit that helps its like the nute drip sys. but placed inside control unit, many things good about it , but like anything could be improved
> 
> ...


 i dont have alot of exp. so good luck


----------



## h8red1 (Nov 11, 2009)

here ya gho nice water farm you have sum thing big to look forward too.


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 11, 2009)

Capt,
Thanks, All very helpful.

What does the Hydrogen Peroxide do?


----------



## h8red1 (Nov 11, 2009)

oops sorry here da pics my nig


----------



## h8red1 (Nov 11, 2009)

help keep resivoir clean i also practice this just add a lil for cleanlyness


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 11, 2009)

h8red1 said:


> oops sorry here da pics my nig



Thats what the fuck im talkin bout h8red!!! What kinda light you have on it?


----------



## captiankush (Nov 11, 2009)

KushLuvR said:


> Capt,
> Thanks, All very helpful.
> 
> What does the Hydrogen Peroxide do?


From* Wiki* cause I am lazy...

" Some horticulturalists and users of hydroponics advocate the use of weak hydrogen peroxide solution ("Spanish water") in watering solutions. Its spontaneous decomposition releases oxygen that enhances a plant's root development and helps to treat root rot " (cellular root death due to lack of oxygen) and a variety of other pests.

Basically, its good preventative care.

CK


----------



## 420pharms (Nov 11, 2009)

i only use 2ml ho20 per gal


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 11, 2009)

ANYONE,

Whats the run down for the air stones?


----------



## captiankush (Nov 11, 2009)

KushLuvR said:


> ANYONE,
> 
> Whats the run down for the air stones?


Whats your question, sorry, not sure what you mean.

CK


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I know it provides Oxygen for the plant but how do you add more of them? Is there a such thing as having too many?


----------



## captiankush (Nov 11, 2009)

KushLuvR said:


> Well I know it provides Oxygen for the plant but how do you add more of them? Is there a such thing as having too many?


Well, the waterfarm doesnt come with an air stone and pump, to add this all you need to do is put the airstone in the res and route the airtube up the level indicator to your air pump. You dont need more than a single 6 inch airstone and no you cannot have too many but you need to realize that you will need room for the roots, so for applications like the water farm, you really only need two, max.

CK


----------



## 420pharms (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry im medicated i use the little 2" i thinf cheap common use seperate air pump same tubing drill hole in bottom of net pot near elevator tube install tube so that stone is on bot im sorry must run air full time roots will die quick damage plant


----------



## h8red1 (Nov 11, 2009)

i dont use air stones just let it do its thing bro mines currently under 1 400 watt hps wat ya think??? check my treads bro and +rep if ya like my girls


----------



## 420pharms (Nov 11, 2009)

i got to hook up with you when not med


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 11, 2009)

h8red1 said:


> i dont use air stones just let it do its thing bro mines currently under 1 400 watt hps wat ya think??? check my treads bro and +rep if ya like my girls



No shit? Oh ok..So im guessing the air stones just add's a lil speed to the process or some shit. Yea man ya chicks lookin good. hopefully ima have that status in a few weeks!


----------



## h8red1 (Nov 12, 2009)

well that girl in the water farm has been veggin for a min i supercropped her let her heal super crop again hel,supercro0p againg heal i, induce flowerign bout after 2 months veggin hoping to get some big yield shes really starting to fatten up but she is stivia dominant and she is gonna need more flowering time, so my recommendation , NO sativias, for indoor gro indicas stay short less flowering time, better IMO.... but keep it up bro, Good GRowing


----------



## sscr250 (Dec 11, 2009)

bump i want to find this thread later


----------



## KushLuvR (Dec 11, 2009)

sscr250 said:


> bump i want to find this thread later


Might no be anything to find man..no one wants to post to my thread..


----------



## tman42 (Dec 12, 2009)

If you are going with the eight bucket set up, I would advise you to get the recirculating kit. I just upgraded this to my system and it helped so much. No more inconsistant pH readings between buckets now. Also do a search and find one of the threads with the rest of the upgrades as these will help alot also. I went from 2 to 2.5 oz per plant to 4.5 per with my biggest being 6.4. The waterfarm is a great setup hope you have good luck with it.


----------



## KushLuvR (Dec 12, 2009)

tman42 said:


> If you are going with the eight bucket set up, I would advise you to get the recirculating kit. I just upgraded this to my system and it helped so much. No more inconsistant pH readings between buckets now. Also do a search and find one of the threads with the rest of the upgrades as these will help alot also. I went from 2 to 2.5 oz per plant to 4.5 per with my biggest being 6.4. The waterfarm is a great setup hope you have good luck with it.


Thanks Tman, I dont have the 8 pack but i appreciate the advice. +rep!!


----------



## tea tree (Dec 12, 2009)

drip times. I ran a waterfarm single and killed my seedling in a second with 24 hour drip times. I was kinda a nub at hydro then, and I have been around the block now but I am back to hydro and a drip system.

I am looking at basically a home built sorta waterfarm and I wonder in hydrpton what you guys drip at? 24/7? I know the res is fucked if you turn the pump off in waterfarm. But any thoguhts. THis use to be a big topic on waterfarm threads. Any body got some experience? Nice to share. 

Also good job on the recirculating kit. I finally saw one on sale. Cool.


----------



## KushLuvR (Dec 12, 2009)

tea tree said:


> drip times. I ran a waterfarm single and killed my seedling in a second with 24 hour drip times. I was kinda a nub at hydro then, and I have been around the block now but I am back to hydro and a drip system.
> 
> I am looking at basically a home built sorta waterfarm and I wonder in hydrpton what you guys drip at? 24/7? I know the res is fucked if you turn the pump off in waterfarm. But any thoguhts. THis use to be a big topic on waterfarm threads. Any body got some experience? Nice to share.
> 
> Also good job on the recirculating kit. I finally saw one on sale. Cool.


 

yea man i let the drip run 24/7 and havent had any problems. i ran with str8 water until a 2 weeks old then added little by litte with the nutes. if you had nutes in ur res with the seedlings then i can see why you may have had problems.


----------



## herbose (Dec 12, 2009)

I used a waterfarm eightpack for a couple of years. I don't think you need an airstone since the system operates much like an airstone, can't hurt though. The one big problem I had was calcium buildup at the very bottom of the airtube where it meets the watertube. The water simply stopped bubbling up. I had to take each bucket apart to clean the tube out. This was almost impossible to do in my limited space without breaking plants.
Grows good plants though.


----------



## sscr250 (Dec 13, 2009)

you should build your own recirculating system with an extra pumping column from gh just get the waterfarm kit and use the pumping column put it in the botom on the inside of your brain bucket with the 1/2" barbed L that comes on the level tube in the kit you will have to drill the hole... the pumping column will fit in the elbow water tight then hook up 1/2" line coming from your last bucket to the pumping column in the brain bucket and cut the large tube from the pumping column down to be a couple inches above the water line and hook it up to an air pump as long as you have your buckets daisy chained to the brain (in a line) this will recirculate just fine and its only fifteen bucks and your ph will be consistant plus no added heat from pumps since its powered by air
parts you will need
1- waterfarm plumbing kit
1- 1/2" groment 
1-1/2"strait barbed fitting
x-feet of 1/2 BLACK water hose
and an air pump
and sorry for lack of pics if you have questions i can help


----------



## tman42 (Dec 13, 2009)

tea tree said:


> drip times. I ran a waterfarm single and killed my seedling in a second with 24 hour drip times. I was kinda a nub at hydro then, and I have been around the block now but I am back to hydro and a drip system.
> 
> I am looking at basically a home built sorta waterfarm and I wonder in hydrpton what you guys drip at? 24/7? I know the res is fucked if you turn the pump off in waterfarm. But any thoguhts. THis use to be a big topic on waterfarm threads. Any body got some experience? Nice to share.
> 
> Also good job on the recirculating kit. I finally saw one on sale. Cool.


I have always used 24/7 drip times but when your plants are seedlings you need to make sure your hydrotron comes right up to the ring to keep it from splashing back onto your plants and killing them.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is a link to the upgrade circulation kit instructions pdf. It might help if someone wants to build one. http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/instructions/WF_Upgrade_instructions.pdf


----------



## tman42 (Dec 13, 2009)

herbose said:


> I used a waterfarm eightpack for a couple of years. I don't think you need an airstone since the system operates much like an airstone, can't hurt though. The one big problem I had was calcium buildup at the very bottom of the airtube where it meets the watertube. The water simply stopped bubbling up. I had to take each bucket apart to clean the tube out. This was almost impossible to do in my limited space without breaking plants.
> Grows good plants though.


I also used to have this problem bad, but with the House and Garden line of nutrients and their drip clean product I have not had to worry. I will usually pull up the pump column once right before i put them into 12/12 just for maintenance and to make sure I won't have to later. This line of nutrients has been far better than any of the other nutrients I have tried in the past for this problem and for yield.


----------

